# where to buy Turface



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://www.turface.com/distributors/state/


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Irrigation stores- Ewing, John Deere... Lesco started carrying it instead of Soil Master Select. I do not know if they still are.


----------



## DevinWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

I found my bag at a local John Deere supply store. They happened to have an old bag of SMS in charcoal as well.


----------



## Grouchy (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think Turface charcoal is produced anymore (as of Nov 2009) but there are probably still some bags left at various vendors. I purchased mine at John Deere.


----------

